# So annoyed!!



## freekygeeky

Last night, as you may of seen i filmed all my geckos - well some of them to show you, and now i cant get them on to the computer!!!!! i have lost teh CD that lets me put it on to the compuetr - i hav looked on the www. and still nout. i need to find someon with the same camcorder so i can borrow their cd and then give it back, anyone have a sony camorder?


----------

